# trying pressurized CO2



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

Hello all, I am currently researching pressurized co2 and was looking into some insight as to what items I should purchase.
I have read many conflicting reports on different parts and kits.

I basically want to know what everyone here uses and what I should consider buying...I'm talking soup-to-nuts here...everything, solenoid, bubble counter, ph controller, reactor, etc. Thanks all.


----------



## dan2ktj (Mar 14, 2005)

I recently put together my first pressurized CO2 system for my 12g nano cube. I purchased an aluminum 5# CO2 cylinder locally ($95 filled). I bought the JBJ regulator ($83) from forum sponsor Aquabuys.com. It includes the solenoid, needle valve, bubble counter with check valve. I'm very pleased with the deal I got and the quality of the unit. I added some CO2 resistant silicone tubing ($4) and thier no-name glass CO2 diffuser ($15). I plugged the solenoid cord into a timer to cut the CO2 at night and now I have streams of oxy bubbles effervescing off my anubias.

I decided to hold off on the ph controller to see how stable the system was without spending any more than I had too. So far I'd say I don't need it. I run the CO2 on the same timer as the lights. Saturation seems good and ph doesn't swing too hard. After a week the plants are shifting into a higher gear and the fish don't appear to be too stressed.

















JBJ CO 2 Regulator Solenoid w/ Bubble Counter
Dual Gauge (Bottle Pressure & CO2 Flow in PSI)
Electronic Solenoid (on/off cycles)
Precision Needle Valve
Bubble Counter with Check Valve 6 Foot Power Cord
6 Month Limited Warranty


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

> CO2 resistant silicone tubing


Misleading term. Silicone is the WORST choice you can make to move CO2 around. It loses about 6% of the gas per foot. CO2 doesn't break down silicone so technically it's CO2 resistant. But it's not CO2 proof.

I build all my own regulators and diffusers. Right now all my systems are running 24/7 but one of these days I will get around to putting solenoids on my regulators.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

*The essentials*

*1.* *Regulator* - JBJ, Milwaukee, and Azoo are the common ones. I prefer the Azoo since it's easy to setup, but also have no problems with my milwaukee. You can get the azoo from drsfostersmith.com, and the other two regulators on ebay at the cheapest prices i.e aquatic-store.com, or aquabuys. These combo units come with the needle valve that will adjust the bubble count. The bubble counter that is included with the JBJ/Milwaukee units are useful if you are injecting into a reactor, otherwise it's optional and can easy made at home. $80-85 shipped

*2.* *CO2 cylinder* - Found locally. You're looking for a 5-10 lb cylinder from your local fire extinquisher shop, or welding supply. $60-80

*3.* *CO2 tubing*- I've used regular airline vinyl tubing replaced yearly, but there are more CO2 resistant tubings out there i.e targon tubing. $10

*4.* *Diffuser/Reactors* - There's a growing trend to use Glass diffuser for it's simple ease of connecting it to the tubing and dropping it it. It is also effective way of distributing and dissolving CO2. aquabotanic.com and aqmagic.com sell these glass diffusers. $10-20. The other option is inline reactors with your canister filter i.e the Aquamedic 1000. or a DIY version.

*5. Milwaukee pH Controller* _(Optional)_ - regulates pH via shutting off the regulator at a desired pH location. I find a simple on/off timer works just as well, but some like the extra protection that the controller has to avoid CO2 disasters with their expensive fish. $150+

-John N.


----------



## southpark (Oct 9, 2006)

10lb alumnium Co2 Tank off ebay US$52 shipped
Regulator from Harbor Freight US$34 local
Needle valve+Check valve from rexgrigg.com US$26 shipped
Generic Bubble Counter US$2.50 local (or free if DIY)
Rhinox Diffuser US$20 (or free if you DIY into your powerhead/filter)
Co2 tubing of your choice US$10-20

overall cost including misc brass adapters, widgets, nylon washers, and teflon paste ~US$150

FYI: avoid using a lock wrench or pliars, these will strip your brass fittings quickly, use a adjustable crescent wrench to get good tight connections with little damage to the fittings

Also remember to use a nylon washer or other sealing o-ring for the CGA320 connection between the co2 tank and regulator.. learn the different between a thread seal (use telfon paste/tape), a ring/washer seal, and a metal-metal seal.. this will save you money and time and damage to your relatively soft brass fixtures.. ask your local plumping or gas guys if you are unsure of how to connect it all together..

if you care about solenoids, keep reading.

i've read on the pros and cons of the solenoid and i decided against it

the follow arguements are what i took into account:

1. Keeps the Co2 from building up overnight
My thoughts: My tank is open lid and my co2 dissolved rate is ~20ppm, there is sufficient gas exchange to prevent asphyxiation or harmful co2 buildup during the night

2. Saves wasting Co2 during the night
My thoughts: at $12 for a 10lb fill, it would take several years for me to recoup the cost of the solenoid

3. PH Swing
My thoughts: keeping a constant co2 dissolved results in minimal PH swing in addition, my water is fairly hard and buffered with 10-15 KH with little risk of a ph crash due to co2 injection

4. KISS
My thoughts: keep it simple silly, 1 less solenoid = 2 less potentially leaky joints, 1 less potential failure of an electromechanical doodad


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

WOW, thanks for all the replies guys!! Keep 'em comin'. I'm trying to do this step of my tank right the first time, unlike everything else being done at least twice after I have learned something new or finding out that I was doing it the half-assed way (lighting, substrate, filter, ferts, plant selection). I have pissed through so much money and time by doing things on a whim and wanting that instant gratification that we humans want.
Thanks again all. I love how much knowledge everyone has and all are willing to share.


----------



## dan2ktj (Mar 14, 2005)

dan2ktj said:


> CO2 resistant silicone tubing





Rex Grigg said:


> Misleading term....
> 
> ....technically it's CO2 resistant.


:-k

BTW, what do you recommend instead.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Check out Search

Then decide. Personally I use and sell polyurethane. It's inexpensive, works quite well and is easy to work with.


----------



## dan2ktj (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks Rex.


----------



## southpark (Oct 9, 2006)

if you have a local welding or beverage supply store, you can also use the co2 tubing they provide that 1/4" or larger (the ones you see in the bars and restaurants that feed from the co2 canisters into the beverage machine)

this may be cheaper than purchasing tubing online, at my local store their price is i believe 25/50 cents/foot?

however rexgrigg.com has a good set of stuff if you're questionable about anything..

and use and adapter/barb to go down to the 1/8" airline tubing needed for most diffusers/aquarium equipment


----------



## chaznsc (Sep 29, 2006)

i love my pressurized system


----------

